# It's election night! (UK)



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

So election night is finally here!  I'll be watching C4's Alternative Election Special so will be flitting in and out of the forums but thought I'd create this thread for people to discuss and also to post information as the night unfolds.  Who do you hope is going to take it?  Who do you think is going to take it?  Who did you vote for?

In my opinion it's a historically important election for several reasons.  For a start we might actually end up with a hung parliament.  Personally this what I'm hoping for.  While hung parliaments have never been proven to be overly progressive I don't think it'll be the case this time.  The 3 major parties will want to do their best at fixing the many many problems plaguing the country at the moment so that they stand a better chance of taking it at the next elections.  They'll also be bickering amongst themselves, which will put a kaibosh on corporate pandering bills being put through, as they'll mostly want to focus on improving things for Joe Bloggs.  If it doesn't end with a hung parliament I'm hoping that the LibDems will sneak through.

Another important thing in this election is that the BNP may actually get some seats in Parliament.  It's not something I'm hoping for, and for the first time ever I would actually feel ashamed of being British if it happened, but unfortunately it's they may actually snag a handful of seats.  The fact that people actually consider them a legitimate party and voting choice shows just how badly New Labour (I refuse to call them Labour as they're not really a left-wing socialist party) have fucked the country up.  It would be more of an indictment of the state of the country than any other thing mentioned about how bad our country has become.

So let's get the discussions rolling! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Interesting news : Some alleged legal issues with some of the counts!*

*Voters turned away in Hackney!*


*Seats won*
New Labour : 256
Tories : 302
LibDem : 56


----------



## Law (May 7, 2010)

I heard about that turning away

honestly just because of that we should do the whole election all over again, its not fair that some people weren't allowed to vote just because they weren't expecting a decent amount of people to turn up (labour probably told them to do it, hoping tory and lib dem voters wouldn't have time until the evening to vote)


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 7, 2010)

It's been happening all around the country from what I can tell.  I'm not so sure about having a new election but in constituencies where there is a marginal win they should definitely rehold those ballots, as they could affect the outcome.  I was just reading about St Johns.  Students were put in a different line to residents so residents could have priority voting.  Looks like there was a huuuuge number of students turned away.

I definitely call something kipper like with this election.  So much support for Labour and so little for LibDem, completely the opposite of every single poll in the run up to the election.  The wins aren't really even reflecting the exit polls.  I know polls aren't really an accurate reflection but the don't usually differ this fucking much.

It's beginning to remind of a certain American election.


----------



## redact (May 7, 2010)

Make Your Vote Count - Vote for TrolleyDave!


----------



## Destructobot (May 7, 2010)

Ahhh. It's so refreshing to have this kind of crap happen to English speakers outside of the US for a change. 

So who's going to be _your _G.W. ?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 7, 2010)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Ahhh. It's so refreshing to have this kind of crap happen to English speakers outside of the US for a change.
> 
> So who's going to be _your _G.W. ?



Gordon Brown mate.  I was expecting to see him booted out of power unceremoniously tonight but it looks like he'll be keeping power. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It'll be a coalition government but that fat sweaty corporate monkey will still be PM unless he steps down.  I don't really see that happening though.  Tonight is the first time in my life that I've ever felt ashamed to be British.  People put more effort into voting for their favourite person on Big Brother and fucking Pop Idol than they have today about who's in charge of the country.  Lots of dodginess gone on in todays election as well.  There's had to be a few recounts and there's been a hell of alot of people turned away from the polling booths because there "wasn't enough time" to get all their votes in.  They had people in queues for hours who then got turned away when the polls closed.


----------



## Destructobot (May 7, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> People put more effort into voting for their favourite person on Big Brother and fucking Pop Idol than they have today about who's in charge of the country.


It sounds like they wouldn't have tallied many more votes even if the entire population showed up at the polls.

Have the fuzz been tear gassing unwilling non-voters? I do love a good train wreck.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 7, 2010)

It's one of the highest voter turnouts in a long time but still no excuse for people not getting to vote.  That's what's making it even more a travesty.  More people showed up than they have in a long time to vote back in the stuffy shirted cunts that they've been complaining about for years.

Nah, no riots or nothing.  Although that might happen tomorrow when people wake up and find out that the country still has Gordon Brown for a leader.  The cunt wasn't even voted in, he was put into power by Blair when he stepped down as PM.

edit : When I say people put more effort into voting for Big Brother I don't mean getting off their arses, I mean the amount of thought that most of these fucking idiots have put into their decision!


----------



## emigre (May 7, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> It's one of the highest voter turnouts in a long time but still no excuse for people not getting to vote.  That's what's making it even more a travesty.  More people showed up than they have in a long time to vote back in the stuffy shirted cunts that they've been complaining about for years.
> *
> Nah, no riots or nothing.  Although that might happen tomorrow when people wake up and find out that the country still has Gordon Brown for a leader.  The cunt wasn't even voted in, he was put into power by Blair when he stepped down as PM.*
> 
> edit : When I say people put more effort into voting for Big Brother I don't mean getting off their arses, I mean the amount of thought that most of these fucking idiots have put into their decision!




The PM isn't voted for. The PM is conventially the leader of the party with the most seats. Also the position of PM is actually just another cabinet position, Blair left the position and Brown got a promotion. Essentially its no different to how Alan Johnson became Home Secretry, Smith resigned and AJ got a promotion.

/pendent

I'm actually not surprised by the results. I'm was fairly sure there would be a hung parliament with the Tories being the biggest party with Labour and the Lib Dems losing seats. The Tories should have won my constituency with it being a traditional Tory seat, but the Labour candidate won. My vote actually did something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Also the Greens won Brighton!

Also I'm really wondering what was with the problems with the polling stations, it was a WTF situation.


----------



## Arkansaw (May 7, 2010)

No matter how bad Labour is, it can't be worse than a Tory government, me thinks


----------



## kicknhorse (May 7, 2010)

emigre said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The interesting thing is that is it not acctually law that the leader of the largest party becomes Prime Minister, it is the Queen (or King in other cases) who picks the Prime Minister out of the MP's. The Royal Family just tends to pick the leader of the largest party as it makes the most sense and avoids trouble. 

So really, she could come along and pick someone entirely different, now that would be fun to see!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 7, 2010)

emigre said:
			
		

> The PM isn't voted for. The PM is conventially the leader of the party with the most seats. Also the position of PM is actually just another cabinet position, Blair left the position and Brown got a promotion. Essentially its no different to how Alan Johnson became Home Secretry, Smith resigned and AJ got a promotion.
> 
> /pendent
> 
> ...



It would be interesting to see but I don't see it happening.  The Queen really is just a sock puppet these days.


----------



## Blaze163 (May 7, 2010)

The election freaked me out. So many wierd things. Here's a short list of what kept me amused during last night's election:

- There was a guy named Ed Balls.
- Another guy whose last name was Slaughter. Who the hell votes for someone called Slaughter? Did they think he was a pro wrestler or something?
- There was this guy, affectionately referred to around here as Emo Jesus. Dressed up in the robes, crown of thorns, all that. But his makeup made him look like a goth or something. That was pretty freaky.
- Gordon Brown's body guard bears an uncanny resemblence to Rude from FF7.
- Nick Griffin getting ripped apart. Nice to see that even in the midst of an economic crisis the majority of us brits remain decent enough to keep the BNP out.
- The many people yawning in the background.


----------



## Hadrian (May 7, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I expected far more support for the LibDems.


At work today my receptionist said "I was going to vote Lib Dem but I didn't want Conservatives to win so I voted Labour"

Pretty much sums up the pussiness of the nation there.  I also believe most have forgotten what the past Conservative governments have done in the past is so much worse than what Labour have done, if the Tories were in power during their time then we'd be in bigger shit.


----------



## emigre (May 7, 2010)

I wasn't too surprised at the Lib Dem results, I predicted that the Cleggmania would die down a bit as people would vote tactically. The Lib Dems are just victims of FPTP which most people have to agree is a broken, outdated and undemocratic system. If we had PR system the Lib Dems would have had double the seats they have now.


----------



## Domination (May 7, 2010)

emigre said:
			
		

> The Lib Dems are just victims of FPTP which most people have to agree is a broken, outdated and undemocratic system.



Yeah... The Lib Dems would actually have 120+ seats if it was by percentage.

Yeah, I also expected a lot more support for Lib Dems with Cleggmania and all, but I guess a foreigner like me can never understand the British thought. 

Well, looks like no cannabis in U.K. for now. 

Speaking of electoral reforms, I believe Singapore needs some too.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 7, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> - Nick Griffin getting ripped apart. Nice to see that even in the midst of an economic crisis the majority of us brits remain decent enough to keep the BNP out.
> 
> That was most definitely a result!  I honestly was expecting them take at least one or two seats in places B&D and they've got quite a sizable following in Stoke as well.  Well statistically speaking anyway.  Hopefully Nick the Dick will slink away into nothingness now.  Unlinkely but a guy can hope! lol  If the BNP had have got a seat last night I would have lost all faith in this country.
> 
> ...



There are British people that are starting to get to the point where they can't understand the British either! lol  And I doubt that LibDems would have legalised pot, I always thought it was just "give us your pothead vote" policy.  New Labour did something similar.


----------



## mcp2 (May 7, 2010)

They just wanted a reclassification of marijuana that might have made it legal, but that would mean more tax money for the government. My retard teacher voted tories, wtf! Most of the country pussied out completely and reverted back to the good ol' tactical voting, however, I voted LibDem. Sadly my constituency is now Conservative, disgusting. I'm thinking that LibDem may form a coalition with Labour but I'm not too sure if how likely that is. I really don't want Conservatives to rule with a minority vote, that would fuck up the country.


----------



## Psyfira (May 7, 2010)

I'm not surprised by the queues if the other booths were anything like mine. The woman finding and checking off names on the list was the *slowest* person ever, there were only 7 people in front of me and it took her 10 mins :S First time voter so I'd never seen the system before, but I'm amazed they don't do that part on computer; stick a barcode scanner on the polling card just to check the names off, but still keep doing the actual voting on ballot papers though because the government can't develop a software system to save their lives... actually come to think of it that's probably why they haven't.


----------

